# Take a sled down the face of Timp?



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Already scouting for deer on my mountain with a sled on my back:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:hail:Awesome stuff!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt, love your videos and follow your adventures. Those are my stomping grounds. Great work!!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. Is your Marty? You from
Orem/Provo?


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock on


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> Thanks. Is your Marty? You from
> Orem/Provo?


No, but I'm from PG and live in Cedar Hills.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok. We do share the same backyard. Awesome place!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The sledding looked fun.
That hike along that razor ridge?........No effen way.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Matt, I watched the video with a friend of mine this morning. He is from Utah valley, but now lives in Wasilla too. While watching you guys trail running the snow on that ridge - we asked ourselves, was there a slide risk?

Sure, there is a calculated risk to everything in life - we mitigate it the best we can. Have you taken an avalanche class? I haven't, so I get paranoid on slopes like that - especially without climbing gear.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

scott_rn said:


> Matt, I watched the video with a friend of mine this morning. He is from Utah valley, but now lives in Wasilla too. While watching you guys trail running the snow on that ridge - we asked ourselves, was there a slide risk?
> 
> Sure, there is a calculated risk to everything in life - we mitigate it the best we can. Have you taken an avalanche class? I haven't, so I get paranoid on slopes like that - especially without climbing gear.


Timp that day had extremely soft snow. There was an extremely low risk of sliding or avalanche that day. Yes, I've taken avalanche courses and have been mountaineering for the last 25 years. It's always a good idea to be very comfortable and knowledgable about the terrain you are in. Be safe.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

OOOoooooooooo........ heck yeah! 8)

Love the footage of the razorback. My son thinks y'all are freaking nuts!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. We try n be safe.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Love watching your videos, keep them coming!


----------

